# Glass vs Aluminum



## kirkmahc (Feb 25, 2008)

I normally bake with glass pie pans but am baking for a bake off auction and don't want to give up my glass pie pans so I'm considering using aluminum. What differences will I notice, how should it affect my cooking time and temperature?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Excellent question!

As a general rule, glass distributes heat better, cooks faster, and gives a slightly crispier crust than light aluminum. French bakers used to prefer medium weight carbon steel for pie-like pastries. Sometimes black steel, sometimes tinned white steel. (I've had my mix o'pans for a long time, and don't keep up with the current Euro fashions.)

Speicalty pie, retail bakeries often use aluminum pans weighted somewhere between disposable and keepers. They're inexpensive enough to throw away, good enough for a decent crust, and expensive enough to charge the customer a deposit and hope she brings it back.

If you can find inexpensive, relatively heavy steel or aluminum and charge a deposit -- well, there you go.

If you can't ... and it ain't easy, add 3-5 minutes to a pre-baked crust, and 7-10 for a raw crust. 

Does this help?
BDL


----------

